
Dissenter: The free speech web browser - ScottFree
https://dissenter.com
======
Causality1
I find the individuals behind Dissenter contemptible on a personal level but I
also see a very great need for a truly hands-off communication platform, the
internet equivalent of the post office. The public wants to pillory Facebook
and YouTube when they host content they find objectionable but nobody blames
the mailman for delivering porn or racist newsletters or pirated DVDs. The
Dissenter user base is... Well, there's room for improvement, but I've found
real value in having a comment box for every page on the internet that's not
controlled by the website hosting the page.

~~~
number6
It's like HN but as browser extension

